# What upcoming games are you looking forward to?



## Chiarasu (Mar 22, 2014)

Any platform, Playstation, WiiU, Xbox even PC (e.g a MMO that is in beta phase)- discuss about upcoming games that haven't been released yet and you are looking forward to playing. It doesn't matter if it is indie or mainstream.
It would be nice to give a description about the game as well~

Feel free to also talk about what games you would like to get localised in your region or are in development.


As for me, I am really looking forward to Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars. It's a jrpg by Spike Chunsoft/Atlus, and from the gameplay videos I've seen, it's similar to Persona but not quite. It incorporates a dating sim, where the male protagonist bonds with one of several classmates to create Star Children to fight monsters/ save the world. The Star Children remind me of Etrian Odyssey where you get to pick what job they can be.  I'd been waiting for this to be localised and I'm so glad I can get it even if it's only for download title (EU).
It's ported for 3DS and PS Vita and the demo will be out soon.

English trailer
Japanese extended trailer/gameplay


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Noone really since we still haven't got SMT IV and no release date for COnception II here (3DS)


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 22, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Noone really since we still haven't got SMT IV and no release date for COnception II here (3DS)


Yeah I don't get why they haven't brought SMT:IV over...=.= 
Announcements only say that for EU, Conception II will be released in Q2.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought I was looking forward to the Elder Scrolls Online, but after playing the beta, Im not really looking forward to it anymore :c Doesn't feel right to me.

Aside from that, unfortunately Im not really anticipating anything right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> Yeah I don't get why they haven't brought SMT:IV over...=.=
> Announcements only say that for EU, Conception II will be released in Q2.


This, they even have a code and whatnot. Last time it was still in negotiations regarding to one of the guys' twitter.

Yeah, region locking = ****tiest thing ever. I'm gonna hack mine :C


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am waiting for Mario Kart 8 and the new Smash Bros for the Wii U.  Can't wait for those games to drop!


----------



## demoness (Mar 22, 2014)

Mostly Dragon Age: Inquisition.  Loved Origins and Awakening, and this one looks like it's taken the best of that, what was salvageable from 2, and taken that good stuff to the next level.  I'm also looking forward to the Journey/ICO-esque Rine, Oddworld: New and Tasty, Destiny (still far off), The Amazing Spiderman 2, Watch Dogs, and Xillia 2 (If I'm to believe Namco).  That's what is coming to mind right now.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 and that's about it. At least of the games coming soon-ish.


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2014)

Arkham Knight and Mass Effect 4 are the top 2 games on my radar right now, enough to warrant the purchase of an Xbox One.

I'm also pretty excited about Smash Bros. 3DS.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 22, 2014)

mostly just super smash bros Wii u and Naruto shippuden ultimate ninja storm revelations


----------



## Solar (Mar 22, 2014)

Kirby Triple Deluxe, Mario Kart 8, and Super Smash Bros for Wii U.


----------



## milly (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm also looking forward to playing Mass Effect 4, although that's a long way off yet I believe?

Next month is the release of Final Fantasy: A Realm Reborn on PS4 which I'm very excited to play! It's already out on the ps3 and pc, but I haven't had it previously. The beta test was really good, they're doing another at the end of the month if anyone is curious. 
Similar to other Final Fantasy games as it's turn based fighting, and very beautiful. I'm not so sure of the story yet as I didn't get to play much of it, but I don't believe it's quite as detailed as other FF games, although was still very addictive and a lot of fun playing it online! It isn't as up to scratch as other MMOs but I've enjoyed it so far. (Not the best explanation. )


----------



## LadyScion (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm waiting on the stand alone of Day Z for the ps3. It's already been over a year since it's "suppose release date" was announced.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

At the moment, its got to be New Super Smash Bros Wii and Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

The Witch and the Hundred Knights!
I just picked up Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster and Lightning Returns recently, so thats the only game I have reserved left!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

Kirby Triple Deluxe omg
i'm also seriously desperate for a left 4 dead 3 ;__;


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 23, 2014)

^ I'm looking forward to Super Smash Bros 3DS too!

The explanation is fine!
I know my friend's boyfriend would be interested in it, he loves the FF series.

The Witch and the Hundred Knights seems interesting. I'd add it to my list of games to get for PS3. 

Another game I would be looking at would be Persona 4: Dancing All Night for PS Vita. Who doesn't like a nice rhythm game? (-from Atlus and the makers of Project Diva, Dingo).


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

MH4U and that is about all


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> MH4U and that is about all



The control better be improved from 3U .. The 3DS version literally sucks schlongs


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

The next Animal Crossing game >.>


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> The control better be improved from 3U .. The 3DS version literally sucks schlongs



it really doesn't once you get used to it.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 23, 2014)

Super smash bros 3ds, hopefully it doesn't totally suck after all this pre release info and hype!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> it really doesn't once you get used to it.



Still doesn't make it awesome. Yay abusing console controls and touch screens


----------



## seanrc (Mar 23, 2014)

The new SSB game, new AC game and new pokemon game.


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 23, 2014)

Kirby: Triple Deluxe for 3DS

I really want the Smash Bros for Wii U, but... my friend's getting the game, so I can play at their house during the summers, haha.
Maybe I'll pick up the 3DS version, because I'm liking the recent selection of stages.

There's been zero news on Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem, I would like to know something about this. :\

That's all I can think of for this moment. I'm planning on getting a PS3 this summer, so a bunch of games I want are already out.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 23, 2014)

I gotta check out this Kirby Triple Deluxe game~! Seems like lots of people on here are getting hype for it..


----------



## Inkbug (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm eternally waiting for Kingdom Hearts 3. (I _almost_ typed Kingdom Hearts 4. But that'll be another decade + ten almost sequels later.) 

But I'm really looking forward to playing _Child of Light_. The art style kind of reminds me of Okami and the trailer dragged me on the hype train hook, line and sinker. I'm also waiting impatiently for the new Harvest Moon, since I really like the new art style they're using.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 23, 2014)

Mario Kart 8
Smash Bros.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 26, 2014)

The sequel to Metroid Fusion. Get on it already, Nintendo!


----------



## Jawile (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't wait for Kirby Triple Deluxe! Kirby's my absolute favorite Nintendo character, and I was so happy to see him coming to 3DS.


----------



## Vinathi (Mar 26, 2014)

SSB4 game. Although I really want it on the Wii U, but I don't have one haha. I still have the Wii, but I hardly play it.

As childish as it may seem, I really want the new Harvest Moon game. I was thinking about getting the New Beginning, but nah. It'll probably be a waste of money, just like all the HM games. But nonetheless, I still buy/play them.


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 28, 2014)

New Atelier game for PS3~  Atelier Shari : Alchemists of the Dusk Sea. It will be the last of the Dusk trilogy, which started with Atelier Ayesha and Escha and Logy (which was released this year). I'll definitely be diving into the Atelier series once I get a Vita and PS3 (thank you work!). Basically it is an rpg, where you forage and compound materials to craft items and fight monsters- and there is an overarching story behind it, depending on the protagonist. The main draw-points of this game is the beautiful art that has a nostalgic feel, variety of characters and the music. Atelier Shari will be following the two protagonist theme with Escha and Logy where you choose whose path to follow for the game. 

A preview


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2014)

Goat Sim 2014. Get hyped.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 28, 2014)

super danganronpa trigger happy havoc <3
Its out in some shops but not yet in a local store near me


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> super danganronpa trigger happy havoc <3
> Its out in some shops but not yet in a local store near me



That is awesome! I have wait till Q3 (Fall for the northern hemisphere/ Spring for the southern) till it is released here. Tell us how the game is when you play it~


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 28, 2014)

Sims 4 and SSB4.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 28, 2014)

This year I'm looking forward to a lot. JOJO ASB, BBCP, P4A2 if it comes out this year, and SSB4. In that order.


----------



## locker (Mar 28, 2014)

Watch Dogs 
The last of us on the ps4
 Mario Kart 8
 and SSB4
 there is also a game called Disney Magical World that sounds like a animal crossing Disney mashup


----------



## Kit (Mar 28, 2014)

Harvest Moon on the 3DS, still waiting for our announcement.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2014)

Watchdogs. 
Tomodachi Collection US release.


----------



## Beary (Mar 28, 2014)

Kit said:


> Harvest Moon on the 3DS, still waiting for our announcement.



Don't they have that already? o3o


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2014)

There are two already but only one of them hit the UK. ^

I am looking forward to the new Super Smash Bros. and Mario Kart.


----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

The official non-alpha version of Town of Salem. 
Because of their Mafia wow.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2014)

Kirby Triple Deluxe...
*drools*


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 2, 2014)

For fans of Neptunia, Complie Heart with NIS America will be releasing their new rpg, Fairy Fencer F for PS3.
Furies are weapons that contain a fairy's life force created during the time of war between a goddess and an evil god.
The Fencer is the one who wields it. The funny thing is there is a playable character called Pipin (did someone call for a mascot character?) and well he reminds me of Excalibur. See for yourself~

Pipin


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 2, 2014)

Dragon Age Inquisition and Lisa the RPG :3


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 2, 2014)

Dragon AGe Inquisition and that announced Fire Emblem crossover game for the WiiU.


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros 4 are the games I'm most excited about!


----------



## Nymeri (Apr 3, 2014)

Mostly just Kingdom Hearts 3 and Zelda Wii U. Also, though it hasn't even been announced yet, Majora's Mask 3DS. I just know they'll remake it someday.


----------



## Cou (Apr 3, 2014)

Seriously they need to officialize more here in US. Like that Harvest Moon, c'mon I was most excited about that :[

And most of all, Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney like seriously??? The release date is said to be Dec 2014, omg...


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 3, 2014)

I just saw Rainbow Road N64 for Mario Kart 8.

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 4, 2014)

Cou said:


> Seriously they need to officialize more here in US. Like that Harvest Moon, c'mon I was most excited about that :[
> 
> And most of all, Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney like seriously??? The release date is said to be Dec 2014, omg...



What?! That late? In EU region, Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney has been released already. But then again, there are some games we in the EU region don't see that NA has. As mentioned earlier, no SMTIV or Conception 2 release date.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2014)

Cou said:


> And most of all, Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney like seriously??? The release date is said to be Dec 2014, omg...



^^^

Mario Kart 8 is looking pretty good (too bad I don't have a Wii U), also excited to hear more on Persona Q, 5, and MGS5.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 4, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> there are some games we in the EU region don't see that NA has. As mentioned earlier, no SMTIV or Conception 2 release date.


The same goes for Rune Factory 4 merely recently, canceled in Europe (the feels). 
Bilingual owners of a Ps Vita won't be too bothered though about the Conception 2 release. 

I'm looking forward Persona Q for 3DS and Persona 5, while I can get why some people become too full of these P3 & P4 franchises. I really wanna try Drakendard 3 and I will probably play the second opus of Danganronpa on PSP before the release on Vita, as I did for the first one (I always report it though), but I'm still looking forward to it. I'm aware of a crossover between Fire Emblem & SMT Franchises, and few novels games on PC...um, that's enough yet I guess orz


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 4, 2014)

Sumia said:


> The same goes for Rune Factory 4 merely recently, canceled in Europe (the feels).
> Bilingual owners of a Ps Vita won't be too bothered though about the Conception 2 release.
> 
> I'm looking forward Persona Q for 3DS and Persona 5, while I can get why some people become too full of these P3 & P4 franchises. I really wanna try Drakendard 3 and I will probably play the second opus of Danganronpa on PSP before the release on Vita, as I did for the first one (I always report it though), but I'm still looking forward to it. I'm aware of a crossover between Fire Emblem & SMT Franchises, and few novels games on PC...um, that's enough yet I guess orz



It was unfortunate that the company that produced the game (Neverland co.) collapsed so Rune Factory 4 couldn't be localised for EU. I was thinking of getting Conception 2 vita import if the 3DS one somehow doesn't get released for Australia -.-" 
I heard good things about Drakengard 3~ 
With Danganronpa, did you get the reload version (bundle) or seperate games for 1 and 2?


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 4, 2014)

Black Desert Online, Blade and Soul, and some other MMORPGs.
And Battleblock Theater for steam, (I got in on the beta , but it's really buggy xD)
That's the ones that comes to mind.


----------



## dew (Apr 4, 2014)

I was looking forward to Rune Factory 4. Now I'm devastated it's not coming out for EU.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 4, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> It was unfortunate that the company that produced the game (Neverland co.) collapsed so Rune Factory 4 couldn't be localised for EU. I was thinking of getting Conception 2 vita import if the 3DS one somehow doesn't get released for Australia -.-"
> I heard good things about Drakengard 3~
> With Danganronpa, did you get the reload version (bundle) or seperate games for 1 and 2?



Sad indeed.

The endless joy of regional lockout huh ? I can relate to these feels :c If the game still keep my interest until then, I'll probably import the game too. 

For Drakengard I was really moved by precedents opus and Nier, I just became a creepy stalker of any news about the last release, thoug I calmed down a little by now. I really appreciate the way Taro Yoko works, defaults and qualities as a whole.

http://www.siliconera.com/2014/03/2...m_campaign=Feed:+siliconera/MkOc+(Siliconera)​
I was so excited about retailed copies availability here that I didn't overthink it as I always usually do and decided to take the most quick and easy to get, so I went for first game first to replay on Vita mostly for satisfy my trophies hunting hunger, but I have to say that getting the bundle hit my chords a few times. And I wanted so much the set for Vita but I was too slow keeping track of those offers, erh.

(I just noticed your avatar btw :c and that it's your birthday today, so I wish you a nice one o/)




ForgottenT said:


> Black Desert Online, Blade and Soul, and some other MMORPGs.
> And Battleblock Theater for steam, (I got in on the beta , but it's really buggy xD)
> That's the ones that comes to mind.



Aah, Blade and soul, Feels like dozen years since I was waiting for it orz



dew said:


> I was looking forward to Rune Factory 4. Now I'm devastated it's not coming out for EU.



It's okay we can cry together now.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 4, 2014)

The Sims 4, Archeage, and WildStar. These montly subscription MMO's are going to kill me T.T I'm already paying for Elder Scrolls Online.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 4, 2014)

Sumia said:


> Sad indeed.
> 
> The endless joy of regional lockout huh ? I can relate to these feels :c If the game still keep my interest until then, I'll probably import the game too.
> 
> ...



Yeah they're *really *slow at getting it to us :/


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 4, 2014)

Phantasy Star Online 2 closed beta will be starting soon so it won't be long before they release the game. They will be releasing it in South East Asia first (English edition) and depending on the success, available for the US and Europe on a later date.


----------



## fairyring (Apr 4, 2014)

Disney Magical World :x

i know i know i'm a 5 year old in a 23 year old's body what of it


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 4, 2014)

professor layton vs ace attorney, persona 5 and persona q! mainly persona 5 though


----------



## Chellie (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm looking forward to persona 5, hometown story and mostly metal gear the phantom pain <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 6, 2014)

I was going to say Strider, but It's finally out! I just played it, It's really great!


----------



## Zappo09 (Apr 6, 2014)

You know Disney Magical World would be like a 5 or 6 year old game.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm really, really looking forward to Drakengard 3.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Super Smash Bros 3ds and Battle gems Android.*


----------



## Comet (Apr 7, 2014)

Transistor, Night in the Woods, Super Smash Bros, and Watch Dogs


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 8, 2014)

Agent Kite said:


> Mostly Dragon Age: Inquisition.  Loved Origins and Awakening, and this one looks like it's taken the best of that, what was salvageable from 2, and taken that good stuff to the next level.  I'm also looking forward to the Journey/ICO-esque Rine, Oddworld: New and Tasty, Destiny (still far off), The Amazing Spiderman 2, Watch Dogs, and Xillia 2 (If I'm to believe Namco).  That's what is coming to mind right now.



Basically this post. Also looking forward to Bound by Flame and Everquest: Next. I forgot to sign up for the beta until just recently, so my chances of getting in are slim to none. Also a bunch of Wii U games.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 8, 2014)

Titanfall comes out on the Xbox 360 tomorrow! I can't wait.


----------



## cherche (Apr 8, 2014)

mostly dragon age inquisition


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone else looking forward to Project Diva F 2nd or Theatrhythm: Curtain Call?


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 8, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Project Diva F 2nd or Theatrhythm: Curtain Call?


Ooh, rhythm games. I don't have a Vita or a PS3 to play Project Diva F 2nd, but I like the new songs they added and the old ones that they brought back. I downloaded the Project Diva F Demo to my friend's PS3 and we had fun with it.

I downloaded the demo for the original Theatrhythm but I didn't buy the full game. I'm guessing they decided the localize the sequel?


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Ooh, rhythm games. I don't have a Vita or a PS3 to play Project Diva F 2nd, but I like the new songs they added and the old ones that they brought back. I downloaded the Project Diva F Demo to my friend's PS3 and we had fun with it.
> 
> I downloaded the demo for the original Theatrhythm but I didn't buy the full game. I'm guessing they decided the localize the sequel?



Not yet, but they'd be dumb if they didn't. I'm super hyped for it. 

As for Project diva, I've played it since 2nd on the psp. I'm super stoked they brought in Cantarella Grace to F 2nd, and can't wait to give it a go. I've basically been sitting here on F since it came out trying to get Excellent-Perfects on every song on it. I have feelings about this game.

Kaito4lyf


----------



## krielle (Apr 8, 2014)

The new harvest moon with the cute bachelors tbh ;v;


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 8, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> As for Project diva, I've played it since 2nd on the psp. I'm super stoked they brought in Cantarella Grace to F 2nd, and can't wait to give it a go. I've basically been sitting here on F since it came out trying to get Excellent-Perfects on every song on it. I have feelings about this game.
> 
> Kaito4lyf


Cantarella is an OK song, but I'm not a big fan of Kaito. Or Kaito x Miku. Or Miku.

It's all about Meiko. B)


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

In fact forget the vocaloids


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 10, 2014)

The new Taiko game for 3DS~  Taiko Drum Master. I loved playing the DS version, can't wait till it gets localised!
Apparently they are going to add a rpg element to it.


----------



## Rendra (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm excited about Disney Magical World coming out tomorrow on the 3ds. I love the laid-back style of AC and I love Disney characters, so the best of both worlds, but I think ACNL is still the BEST.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 10, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Project Diva F 2nd or Theatrhythm: Curtain Call?



I do wait for Curtain Fall.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 10, 2014)

Still waiting for Blade and Soul and Phantasy Star Online 2 for western. Oh god, they're never going to release are they. @___@; (four years in waiting for bns ahahaha I'm hopeless)

I play cBnS now but not even boosters can save my lag. They have over like 350 servers and most of them are maxed. This is what happens when you slap f2p on a game like that. On a good note, lyn blade master is as fun as I suspected. Delicious feel of stance shift.


Console-wise, Versus, SB, HELLO HOENN REMAKE


----------



## Mariah (Apr 10, 2014)

Tomodachi Life!


----------



## shirou (Apr 10, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 3!!! So so so excited for it. I can't even begin to describe how excited I am.


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

shirou said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3!!! So so so excited for it. I can't even begin to describe how excited I am.


That right there. That's that stuff I like.


----------



## shondakissinger (Apr 12, 2014)

i think  I thought I was looking forward to the Elder Scrolls Online, but after playing the beta, Im not really looking forward to it anymore :c Doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 12, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Project Diva F 2nd or Theatrhythm: Curtain Call?


I just bought the Vita last week and downloaded the demo for F 2nd >.<"
The song list is so good!


----------



## N64dude (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm also  looking forward to the new Super Smash Bros. and Mario Kart 8.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Desert Online.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to the release of tomodachi life.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> I just bought the Vita last week and downloaded the demo for F 2nd >.<"
> The song list is so good!



hope they retail release it other places than japan someday

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darumy said:


> Still waiting for Blade and Soul and Phantasy Star Online 2 for western. Oh god, they're never going to release are they. @___@; (four years in waiting for bns ahahaha I'm hopeless)
> 
> I play cBnS now but not even boosters can save my lag. They have over like 350 servers and most of them are maxed. This is what happens when you slap f2p on a game like that. On a good note, lyn blade master is as fun as I suspected. Delicious feel of stance shift.
> 
> ...



pso2 yes please >>


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 12, 2014)

SSB4.


----------



## Rachajam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Tomodachi Life.


----------



## superheroantics (Apr 12, 2014)

Victoria III

It'll happen... 
eventually...


----------



## ManicMoose (Apr 12, 2014)

Flipnote 3D. It's been delayed for soooooooo long and with no word (that I know of) from Nintendo. Makes me have a creeping suspicion that it will never be released.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

^Probably since they canceled swapnote lol.

Also I wish Conception II would be physical in Europe, damn imports.


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

Sumia said:


> I do wait for Curtain Fall.



Looks so good. I regret spending on all the DLC originally though for the first game.



Chiarasu said:


> I just bought the Vita last week and downloaded the demo for F 2nd >.<"
> The song list is so good!



I love how they're bringing back all of my favorites from PD2nd.



Jun said:


> hope they retail release it other places than japan someday



Fall for NA release. PS3 is not region locked if you need to import it though.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a Vita and I know, it's just that I'd love too see a more obscure titles over here. Ugh I wished I lived in US or Japan kind of.


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> I have a Vita and I know, it's just that I'd love too see a more obscure titles over here. Ugh I wished I lived in US or Japan kind of.



At least the vita's smaller. Should be easier to play to be honest. I have a hell of a time with F, but I was pro-mode in 2nd.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

True true. 

/too lazy to set up a sony account or whatever though so probably importing once they release the vita stuff in the us


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 15, 2014)

After watching the EU video for Tomodachi Life at Nintendo Direct, I am impatiently waiting for the release. ^.^ Day 1 purchase. I'll probably be getting a digital copy of it and importing Conception 2 from the US (supporting Spike Chunsoft).


----------



## kite (Apr 15, 2014)

@Chiarasu When Tomodachi Life comes out we should exchange Miis! 

(Maybe in the Tomodachi Life thread or in a new one ^^)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> After watching the EU video for Tomodachi Life at Nintendo Direct, I am impatiently waiting for the release. ^.^ Day 1 purchase. I'll probably be getting a digital copy of it and importing Conception 2 from the US (supporting Spike Chunsoft).



yeah gonna import conception II for vita from the us i suppose, i want that physical.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 15, 2014)

Hyperdimension, Blanc's game and all the others (^｡^)


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 15, 2014)

kite said:


> @Chiarasu When Tomodachi Life comes out we should exchange Miis!
> 
> (Maybe in the Tomodachi Life thread or in a new one ^^)



That would be great! (Probably start a Tomodachi Mii exchange thread to avoid confusion)



Jun said:


> yeah gonna import conception II for vita from the us i suppose, i want that physical.



The art~ Nice protag on the cover~



Lita_Chan said:


> Hyperdimension, Blanc's game and all the others (^｡^)



The new Neptunia idol rhythm game looks fun~ (too bad I'm bad at those >.<)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah ikr.. want so bad lucky guys getting it today brb cry 5ever


----------



## Tempe (Apr 15, 2014)

I really want SSB, Sims 4, and the newest HM game. ;W; I'm way too excited for them.


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 15, 2014)

KaptenK said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition and Lisa the RPG :3



Update: Now also the remaining "The Wolf Among Us"-episodes


----------



## chillv (Apr 15, 2014)

Mario Kart ?
Smash Bros.
NES Remix 2
Kirby Triple Deluxe

To be honest, I never look foward to a games release because I can never get them on launch day because I still rely on my parents' revenue for things I want.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

also demon gaze. kawaii rpgs yes pls


----------



## Cottonbunnie (Apr 16, 2014)

Watch Dogs
Sims 4
The Division
Batman: Arkham Knight
Dragon Age: Inquisition
The next Mass Effect game... >_>

But also wow Black Desert Online looks amazing graphically!


----------



## Sheanor (Apr 16, 2014)

Super Smash Brothers on 3DS and Wii U! And Tomodachi life.
Right now I'm more waiting to get money to purchase recent games though like Layton v Pheonix Wright.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone else excited for the new Borderlands?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 17, 2014)

Mario Golf World Tour
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Mario Kart 8 Limited Edition
Super Smash Bros. 3DS


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 17, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Anyone else excited for the new Borderlands?



Meeeeeeeeeeeeee

Also Super Smash Bros 3DS, Bravely Second (it's coming, you know it is!), Transistor, and Child of Light.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Also Super Smash Bros 3DS, Bravely Second (it's coming, you know it is!), Transistor, and Child of Light.


nice username.

i would like child fo light for my pc but uplay nty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Anyone else excited for the new Borderlands?


as long as they don't make it like the first one yes


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a dream about playing Jojo ASB on my mobile android phone. It doesn't release until the 29th of April. Can you tell i'm slowly going insane?


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 17, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Anyone else excited for the new Borderlands?



You bet!


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 17, 2014)

Super smash because it is amazing.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2014)

Jun said:


> as long as they don't make it like the first one yes


Yeah, I had trouble getting into the first one.

I just hope the sniper class isn't claptrap because you have no idea how much i don't wanna be claptrap.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm waiting for Mario Kart 8 and SSB4. Can't wait for next month!


----------



## Jawile (Apr 17, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm waiting for Mario Kart 8 and SSB4. Can't wait for next month!



Yes! Can't wait for MK8! And I totally want to play Greninja in SSB4.


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 18, 2014)

I really hope this game gets ported! Firefly's Diary (htoL#NiQ) by Nippon Ichi for PS Vita will be released in Japan in June 19. The gameplay is quite unique, where you control a firefly to lead the heroine away from traps/ and interact with objects in the shadow world through a long dungeon to discover the truth of the girl's identity and past. The fact that it is based in a post-apocalyptic landscape and has connections with memories draws me to this game~ (Fragile Dreams!). The character design is very cute for Mion but very jarring considering the story has a darker side.


----------



## Cotori (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking forward to Mario Golf World Tour, Tomodachi Life, SSB4, and Persona 5.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 20, 2014)

SSB4 Greninja will be my first pokemon to try and use/unlock


----------



## Attribule (Apr 20, 2014)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate.

I'll finally be able to hunt with others!


----------



## TheFirefox456 (Apr 22, 2014)

Smash Bros. 4 and Sanic Bum. :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm waiting for Mario Kart 8 and SSB4. Can't wait for next month!



Exactly what you said.


----------



## Mercermancer (Apr 23, 2014)

The Evil Within!
owo​


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am looking forward to Monster Hunter 4. Online multiplayer would be really interesting since my brother won't always co-op with me. I am also looking forward to the next Pokemon game. They did very well in utilising 3DS features in X and Y, but the game itself is lacking. I am very excited to see what they have in planned for the next game. Hopefully a Hoenn Remake


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Wooosh. managed to get Conception II here after all, apparently GAME started stocking US Vita games >w< Got some LE with the soundtrack, yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the Neptunia games for Vita.... PP and that other they will localize later :3


----------



## NMiller (Apr 25, 2014)

Mario Kart 8
Smash Bros 3DS/Wii U
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Destiny (need to get a PS4 first )


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 25, 2014)

IA/VT Colourful


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 28, 2014)

I was really looking forward to Watchdogs, until I found out about the new content that they added. Now I'm only looking forward to Murdered: Soul Suspect, the Last of Us remastered, and Batman: Arkham Knight :3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 28, 2014)

Theatrhythm Curtain Call is the only one right now. I'm in a buying older games kick lately.


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 29, 2014)

I would love an English translated PS Vita/ PS3 port of the visual novel Stein's Gate with updates. Right now, they have released a PC version in NA region.


----------



## Chromie (Apr 29, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 and Divinity: Original Souls! Both of them look amazing too me.


----------



## nammie (Apr 29, 2014)

The Phoenix Wright game set in feudal Japan (I can't wait to see how they try and localize it as "Los Angeles" lmao....), also I wish they'd hurry up and release the Phoenix Wright x Layton crossover in North America already  it's out like... everywhere else by this point, so they obvs have a english version out, I don't see why they aren't releasing it??? ugh

edit/ also hoping for a iOS port of dangan ronpa in english bc I don't have a PSP/PS Vita lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> I would love an English translated PS Vita/ PS3 port of the visual novel Stein's Gate with updates. Right now, they have released a PC version in NA region.


me too, or most vn games that never makes it here


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 29, 2014)

nammie said:


> edit/ also hoping for a iOS port of dangan ronpa in english bc I don't have a PSP/PS Vita lol



I feel the same way, but for Vita. I have a PSP. The English version is only for Vita. It bugs me because I can go down the street to the store and buy Danganronpa for PSP in Japanese. But my Japanese reading comprehension is still terrible.


----------



## nammie (Apr 29, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:


> I feel the same way, but for Vita. I have a PSP. The English version is only for Vita. It bugs me because I can go down the street to the store and buy Danganronpa for PSP in Japanese. But my Japanese reading comprehension is still terrible.



yea, I mean I guess I could play a rom version if I wanted to, but I feel like danganronpa is one of those games you really have to play on some portable device and actually understand to get the full experience (bc theres like... rhythm mini games and stuff aren't there?) I know theres a iOS port in japanese already, idk how similar to the original game that is, or if they removed a lot of gameplay like they did for the 999 iOS port...


----------



## Thomas. (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay, I would really like to get Mario Kart 8 when it comes out so if you want to play when it's out you can pm me. I would also like to get Bravely Default in a couple of weeks and hopefully Smash Bros in the summer too. =D


----------



## Melyora (Apr 30, 2014)

Thomas. said:


> Okay, I would really like to get Mario Kart 8 when it comes out so if you want to play when it's out you can pm me. I would also like to get Bravely Default in a couple of weeks and hopefully Smash Bros in the summer too. =D


I reaaaaally recommend Bravely Default. I heard about it like, a year-halfyear before the game came out. I had been hyped ever since and bought it on the first occasion I cam across it (and it was the last in stock, yay! the store clerk was like "Wow, do we still have it? I thought it was out of stock. Yes indeed, this is the last one. Have fun!" )

A game I am looking forward to is Tree of Savior (MMORPG for PC). 
I was a huge fan of Ragnarok Online, which I started playing at 14 or so, and I met some of my best friends there together with my younger sister. We are nowadays still a very tight group, age ranging from 17 till 40 with only 12 people or so, but we still have birthdays together, LAN together and go to the cinema. One of the guys even became my boyfriend, hahaha. 

But yeah, Ragnarok was really my kind of game, and I feel pretty nostalgic thinking about it. Now the developers of Ragnarok are currently working on a 'spiritual successor' of Ragnarok, Tree of Savior. The trailer is already looking awesome and the game is in beta, and I want to play it so baaaad =D

Anyone else played Ragnarok, heard of Tree of Savior and is looking forward to it?


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 30, 2014)

Thomas. said:


> Okay, I would really like to get Mario Kart 8 when it comes out so if you want to play when it's out you can pm me. I would also like to get Bravely Default in a couple of weeks and hopefully Smash Bros in the summer too. =D



I'm looking forward to Mario kart 8 as well :3 gamestop has drivers wheels for it right now that'll release the same day for only $10 too :3


----------



## Balverine (May 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to so many games. =3=
Dragon Age: Inquisition is a big one, but also harvest moon: connect to a new world.


----------



## Tinkalila (May 3, 2014)

Can't wait for Tomodachi Life and Super Smash Bros!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Brothers 4 and Skylanders Trap Team. Yup, a fan of Skylanders.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas*




*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas*




*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas*





*Yaaaaaaaaaa8aaaaaaaas*





*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas*​


----------



## uriri (May 3, 2014)

Dont have a specific game yet.. but I'm excited to get the Oculus Rift!


----------



## Hot (May 3, 2014)

Looking forward to Bound by Flame, Dragon Age: Inquisition and The Last of Us: Remastered.
Not sure how I feel about Sims 4 though, seeing how Sims 3 was.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

Cold said:


> Not sure how I feel about Sims 4 though, seeing how Sims 3 was.



Haha i know what ya mean. Sims 3 base game was broken and packed with glitches. And the expansion packs were hardly worth the money.

I'm still excited for some reason though. They body molding looks very cool, maybe that's why?


----------



## Javocado (May 3, 2014)

Just Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bros!
OH YEAH AND KH3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## de-carabas (May 3, 2014)

Final Fantasy XV is the only reason I'm considering buying a PS4 right now.  

Otherwise, I'm really looking forward to this upcoming 3DS Forbidden Magna game (link). It looks absolutely adorable. Or the new Harvest Moon that came out in Japan in February. 

Smash Bros, too. But it's so far away :c


----------



## Chiarasu (May 5, 2014)

I was so eager to get Project Diva F2nd that I went to a game shop to ask for a preorder when it wasn't available....(died from embarrassment). It can't come soon enough...-.-"

-cough- Anyway, if I don't get a PS3, I'd get Atelier Ayesha Plus for Vita (if it gets localised).


----------



## monochrom3 (May 5, 2014)

Probably SSB3DS atm(don't have Wii U so I'm getting the inferior one graphic-wise).


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

Mario Kart 8, Mass Effect HD Trilogy, Mass Effect 4, EOS on Console, The Last of Us Remastered, Smash Bros. WiiU, Destiny, Wildstar, Dragon Age; Inquisition and Phantasy Star Online 2 on console. (I play PSO2 on PC but I'd kill for a console version. I hate PC gaming.) 

I'd be excited for KH3 but I'm not into it anymore.
Will definitely get the new FF though.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 5, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to tomodachi life 
{Already created 50 miis}


----------



## Carlee (May 5, 2014)

I am absolutely ready for Dragon Age: Inquisition. I remember when I used to desperately search for rumours of a third game till it was announced, lol.
Tomodachi Life looks wicked fun, will definitely be getting.
Super smash bros ofc.
The two new Assassins Creeds
Sims 4


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 5, 2014)

I want a new Fallout!


----------



## requiem (May 5, 2014)

right now i'm mostly looking forward to watching e3 to see all the new games that are coming out/being announced.  i'm really hoping for fallout 4, although, i'm worried it might not happen due to ESo being released. :<  which brings me to that point, i played the beta, and while it was nice, i dunno, i just wasn't feeling it.  also, the whole fifteen dollars a month plus a sixty dollar down payment (and only one free month of gameplay!) bothers me a lot and i just can't support a price that ridiculous.  sorry bethesda. :/

i'm definitely looking forward to destiny though and also the full version of lifeless planet. +w+  video games are my favorite.  

edit; also sims 4 and super smash bros, ugh hELP


----------



## Aome (May 5, 2014)

I absolutely cannot wait for Black Desert and Blade & Soul (if it ever hits NA, that is)


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

Aome said:


> I absolutely cannot wait for Black Desert and Blade & Soul (if it ever hits NA, that is)



Oh crap I totally forgot about those two!
Been waiting to play Blade & Soul for years now.


----------



## Chiarasu (May 6, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I'm really looking forward to tomodachi life
> {Already created 50 miis}



Wow 50 miis! Is it known if there is a set limit on how many miis can move to the tomodachi island?


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2014)

requiem said:


> right now i'm mostly looking forward to watching e3 to see all the new games that are coming out/being announced.  i'm really hoping for fallout 4, although, i'm worried it might not happen due to ESo being released. :<  which brings me to that point, i played the beta, and while it was nice, i dunno, i just wasn't feeling it.  also, the whole fifteen dollars a month plus a sixty dollar down payment (and only one free month of gameplay!) bothers me a lot and i just can't support a price that ridiculous.  sorry bethesda. :/
> 
> i'm definitely looking forward to destiny though and also the full version of lifeless planet. +w+  video games are my favorite.
> 
> edit; also sims 4 and super smash bros, ugh hELP


IK! this E3 is literal hype! I can't wait to see what Microsoft & Nintendo's new IP's are.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 6, 2014)

Aome said:


> I absolutely cannot wait for Black Desert and Blade & Soul (if it ever hits NA, that is)



Me neither, it's gonna be AMAZING!!


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

I don't know, all I play is World of Warcraft right now.. lol


----------



## Chromie (May 7, 2014)

aiza55 said:


> I don't know, all I play is World of Warcraft right now.. lol



Not excited for the new expansion? I love the Garrison idea. Outland was awesome and I can't wait to see it before it was destroyed by Burning Legion. 

I am now excited for Pokemon Gen 3 remakes!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 7, 2014)

Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire!


----------



## ForgottenT (May 7, 2014)




----------



## TheWonky (May 7, 2014)

POKEMON OR AND AS


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

Super.. Smash..


----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)

SSB4
MK8
KH3
AND ALPHA SAPPHIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## Darumy (May 7, 2014)

YOU KNOW WHAT JUST GOT CONFIRMED


HOENN


----------



## Chiarasu (May 8, 2014)

Darumy said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT JUST GOT CONFIRMED
> 
> 
> HOENN



OMG yes! Alpha Sapphire~


----------



## SmellyYomon (May 8, 2014)

I'm primarily excited for Smash 4. I've been to a few nearby tournaments as well as and a couple of big ones, and have met a lot of great people through the game. Brawl kind of divided the competitive Smash community, so I'm curious what Smash 4 will do and I'm looking forward to getting back into the tournament scene. I'm also looking forward to Shovel Knight, which looks to bring back that challenging 8-bit 2D side scrolling experience that the Mega Man series is known for.


----------



## TuckingFypos (May 8, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Super smash bros and pokemon alpha and omega. Their surprising us with really good titles this year, who knows what else might be thrown at us! Honestly my main two are the ones i just listed, can't wait! Playing Both super smash bros and Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire remake is like reliving my whole childhood again!


----------



## OmegaRid (May 11, 2014)

I hope the new Alien game will be good... Arkham Knight will be amazing (I trust Rocksteady). I don't have any interest for Pok?mon (X & Y destroyed me), Mario Kart will be good for sure... But I don't expect a lot of great games this year...


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

I was looking forward to Neptunia Rebirth for Vita but ofcourse no physical EU copy. sobsob hope they or i can import it


----------



## Rika092 (May 15, 2014)

Super smash bros, mario kart, PvZ Garden Warfare PC!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

yeah i really hope they get that PvZ warfare thing for pc.. my friends have it on some console it looks damn fun


----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2014)

Another Half-Life game would be nice.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Rika092 said:


> Super smash bros, mario kart, PvZ Garden Warfare PC!!!!!!



I have PvZ Garden Warfare on my Xbox!! its an AMAZING game!!!♥♥


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

Well, I'm not sure if this will come to Europe, but I'm going to say the remake of the original _Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_ trilogy. Also, _Harvest Moon: Connect to a New World_. I've never played a _Harvest Moon_ game before and I was considering getting _A New Beginning_, but then I found out about _Connect to a New World_, so I figure I might as well wait for that one to come to Europe (if it ever comes to Europe, that is...). And finally; _Disney Magical World_. I'm following the thread about it as well as a few blogs, and I'd really love to be able to play this game!


----------



## NoBullet (May 19, 2014)

Flipnote Studio 3D


----------



## mishka (May 19, 2014)

I'm looking forward to dragonage: inquisition and elder scrolls online. I like fantasy/elfs/dragon things so I can tell i'm going to love both these games. I preordered the imperial edition of ESO a few monthes ago, I can't wait *-* skyrim was awesome.


----------



## KatTayle (May 19, 2014)

Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire! I'm planning to see if they're preorderable at Gamestop, I've heard some people have preordered them there


----------



## Rodeo (May 20, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire, A Hat in Time, Tomodachi Life, Smash Bros Wii U, and so many more.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

the 2nd danganronpa game.. cant find the first fricking anywhere ...


----------



## ceruleanhail (May 21, 2014)

Disney Magical World, Smash Bros. 3DS, Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright and Alpha Sapphire.

Ugh, just when the heck are they gonna release PL vs PW in US already? :<


----------



## WonderK (May 21, 2014)

Mario kart and Super Smash Brothers for the Wii U. Also, Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire remakes!


----------



## Syndra (May 21, 2014)

TuckingFypos said:


> I'm looking forward to Super smash bros and pokemon alpha and omega. Their surprising us with really good titles this year, who knows what else might be thrown at us! Honestly my main two are the ones i just listed, can't wait! Playing Both super smash bros and Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire remake is like reliving my whole childhood again!



same! ; v ;


----------



## Chiarasu (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking forward to the new Tales game, Tales of Zestiria!


----------



## n64king (Jun 13, 2014)

Bayonetta 2, Hyrule Warriors, Captain Toad, Citizens of Earth, ah but really anything WiiU that they said for E3.


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 14, 2014)

Pok?mon! Probably going to get Alpha Sapphire (and Pok?bank)


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2014)

Final Fantasy Type-0
Final Fantasy XV
Kingdom Hearts 2.5 
Kingdom Hearts 3
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
Story of Seasons
Super Smash Bros. Wii U
Yoshi's Woolly World


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 15, 2014)

The new Hoenn remakes.. Emerald was the first Pokemon game I played on DS and I really love it c:


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2014)

The new Pokemon games I guess, Zelda Wii U, Bayonetta 2, and Tomodachi Life. It's already out, but it'll be a while before I get it due to circumstances.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 15, 2014)

ermigawwd fantasy life and alpha sapphire


----------



## n64king (Jun 15, 2014)

n64king said:


> Bayonetta 2, Hyrule Warriors, Captain Toad, Citizens of Earth, ah but really anything WiiU that they said for E3.



Actually add on Pushmo for WiiU cause I forgot that's technically "upcoming" but in 4 days. I already got my eShop card inputted waiting for the day


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

MAN theres a lot, 

Fantasy Life, pokemon ORAS (i'm going for ruby, never played gen 3 before), Hyrule warriors, ZELDA WII U, Yoshis wolly world, bayonetta 2, AND SPLATOON, DANG 

i'm gonna need to get a job pronto 

considering that with the exchange rate, a new wii u title costs about 90$ for me. you can see how nintendo is gonna bleed me dry, and i will love every second of it. 

Nintendo titles aside, if I can manage to get a ps4 the witcher 3 looks INCREDIBLE, and man Cyberpunk 2077, DANG, DANGGGGG. 

That and the Grim Fandango remaster for the ps4? wowowowowoow

like honestly. gonna have to sell some bargain kidneys at this rate


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 17, 2014)

Super Danganronpa 2 !! I'm also excited about Alpha Sapphire c---:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

seems we are getting an atelier for vita. digital crap only though


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm very excited for Pullblox World/Pushmo World that is releasing on Thursday. 
Also, it's not that long until Shovel Knight is releasing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

ultra street fighter <w<


----------



## Mini-Melodies (Jun 18, 2014)

Toontown Rewritten


----------



## n64king (Jun 19, 2014)

Mini-Melodies said:


> Toontown Rewritten



I knew they couldn't just axe that community without replacing it.


----------



## Aizu (Jun 21, 2014)

Hyperdimension Neptunia U! ^ - ^ and Persona 5 (I know it's like a year or two away, but, hehe)


----------



## Jennwa (Jun 21, 2014)

Bloodborne, Persona Q, Persona 5, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire and Zelda Wii U c:


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 22, 2014)

Zelda Wii U, Super Smash Bros Wii U, Mario Maker, Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire, Hyrule Warriors, Bloodborne...


----------



## yro (Jun 23, 2014)

Theatrhythm Final Fantasy and Smash this year. 8)
Lots more for 2015.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 23, 2014)

Toad treasure tracker


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 23, 2014)

_Kingdom Hearts III and Pokemon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire._


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Professor Layton VS. Phoenix Wright!


----------



## Jawile (Jun 23, 2014)

CAPTAIN TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAD


----------



## Tessie (Jun 23, 2014)

super smash bros 0.0


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 24, 2014)

Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire 
Super Smash Bros.
Story of Seasons
Harvest Moon 3D: The Lost Valley
Super Dangan Ronpa 2 (U.S. Release)

I think that is it...?


----------



## grahamf (Jun 25, 2014)

Captain Toad, Smash Bros, and Zelda.


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 25, 2014)

I have been frothing at the mouth waiting for Guilty Gear XRD for what feels like 6000 years

(WESTERN RELEASE IS COMING THIS FALL, YESSS SWEET BABY JESUS)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

Persona Q and Persona 4 The Ultimax are what I look forward to the most this fall.


----------



## Chiarasu (Jun 26, 2014)

I kinda forgot about Danganronpa: Another Episode, but thanks to the announcement, I'll be preordering this in Japanese >.<" unless there is a localised version announced.


----------



## magmortar (Jun 26, 2014)

Persona Q, Persona 4 Ultimax, Devil Survivor 2: Break Record, Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright, Pokemon OR/AS, Ranko Tsukigime's Longest Day, and probably some others!


----------



## SunnyWindy (Jun 26, 2014)

Fantasy Life, totally.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tomodachi life and Super Smash Brothers 3DS

Yep, I'm poor.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

The new pokemon games and the Brawl game for the 3DS.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 26, 2014)

Definitely Zelda Wii U.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jun 26, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors, Dynasty Warriors 8: Empires, Samurai Warriors 4...
...I really like the Warriors series, okay?

Anyway, some other games I'm looking forward to are the Pok?mon Gen 3 remakes and Smash Bros. for WiiU. There's also this MMORPG called Black Desert Online that looks really cool, but I have no idea if my computer would even be able to run it. ;w;


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm really excited for Splatoon all of a sudden, just by watching a clip of it. An ink war with my friends sounds super fun to me. Also Super Smash Bros 4 and Mario Maker. 
Whenever I get my Wii U.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

STARDEW VALLEY PLS


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 27, 2014)

SPLATOON YO DAWG YOU CAN'T LEAVE OUT SPLATOON DAWG Y'ALL GONNA GET EXCITED FOR SPLATOON DAWG YO?


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jun 28, 2014)

Destiny, Halo Master Chief Collection, Halo 5, Project Spark, Captain Toad, Amiibo, Smash 4,


----------



## Moogles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

I am sooo excited for Monster Hunter 4!  I absolutely love the MH franchise and I'm glad this game was actually localized for the rest of us here in the west 
Early 2015 is a long wait from now but Animal Crossing New Leaf will keep me busy until then haha


----------



## Coni (Jul 1, 2014)

Fantasy Life!!! I cant wait for this to come out! I was so excited when they showed a bit of gameplay on the E3 and ooohhh.... it looks so good!


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I am totally looking forward to Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright, The Sims 4 and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby (I've already pre-ordered PL vs PW and Alpha Sapphire).


----------



## Treeport (Jul 4, 2014)

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.  I've been waiting forever for that game.  I'm kind of interested in Hyrule Warriors and Bayonetta, but I've never played the other games in those series, so I'm not sure about them yet.  They might be games I wait until a price drop to buy.

Captain Toad looks fun, plus I've always loved Toad.  And Yoshi's Wooly World because it looks more like Yoshi's Story than Yoshi's Island.  I've played Yoshi's Island games in the past, but I just like Yoshi's Story much more.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Sunset Overdrive, Minecraft and GTAV for the xbone, and of course ORAS.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 5, 2014)

Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth. Especially after hearing the battle themes. Atlus does not disappoint.


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the Hoenn Pokemon remakes and Smash brothers. 83


----------



## easpa (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm not really looking forward to any games other than pokemon ORAS at the moment. It's been a while since I last bought a new game actually


----------



## SunnyWindy (Jul 7, 2014)

Coni said:


> Fantasy Life!!! I cant wait for this to come out! I was so excited when they showed a bit of gameplay on the E3 and ooohhh.... it looks so good!



I know right? It looks totally awesome. The online features look so appealing to me, can't wait to play with my friends!


----------



## OmniScott (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Persona 4 Arena Ultimax and Persona Q later this year!


----------



## Mylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby, Fantasy Life, Harvest Moon: Story of Seasons, Harvest Moon 3D: The Lost Valley, and Persona Q.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 8, 2014)

I really want Kingdom Hearts 3 to come out! *drools*  Final Fantasy XV looks good too.  They're probably going to come out next year though, so I'll have to settle for FF Theatrhythm Curtain Call.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

fantasy life, ssb, alpha sapphire


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd really like Nihilumbra now for WiiU. 
But I still wish they'd show more for Project Guard. That looks like a sweet eShop only game (if they do it that way)


----------



## TerryMartin (Jul 8, 2014)

Pokemon OR/AS
Pokemon Trading card game if it does get a US Release on the Eshop..


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire!!

I wasn't too keen on it at first because I was worried they would butcher gen 3 but now that they've released information of secret bases, I AM PUMPED!

I just hope to god that contests come back! D: PLEASE GAMEFREAK. PLEASE.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mirror's Edge 2!  Gonna be forever though...(they shouldn't have announced it so early >_<)

Also really looking forward to that localization of Layton v. Wright! (Still need to catch up on both series).

Oh yeah, and the Gen 3 reboots, but everyone is looking forward to that, lol.


----------



## Celsica (Jul 9, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire, Fantasy Life, Professor Layton VS. Ace Attorney are the first three that come to mind. 

Hoenn is one of my favorite regions, so I'm definitely hyped for OR/AS. And Fantasy Life looks like a wonderful mish-mash of Animal Crossing and Little King's Story, so that's a win. And I've always loved both the Layton and Ace Attorney series, so yeah.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2014)

hyrule warriors even though i never thought i would be interested in it but i guess i am now lol


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

Fantasy Life <33333
Waiting for the NA release date of Freedom Wars  to be announced :L


----------

